# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Onyx Egg Addon/Helper

## luburium

*Finding those god damn eggs faster!*

----------


## Killalot121

Lazy Bot Radar works well

----------


## kciuq

little help is to set Environment Detail to Low i Graphics settings. That makes them much easier to find.

----------


## Spooch

Guys, think for a few minutes!

Use Quicktracker to track the eggs on your minimap as i did!

steps:
1: log in and get to the isle
2: Open Quicktrack as admin
3: Select Process
4: Check "Openable"
5: Look at the yellow dots on your minimap showing the onyx eggs!

This is posted by Eracer
"Updated for 5.0.5.16048
Also fixed a few bugs, cleaned up some code and made name tracking work for players, not just units.  :Smile: 

Executable only: http://goo.gl/kRmcc
Source code (no executable): http://goo.gl/0DPuE "

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...g-hack-25.html (QuickTrack - A simple tracking hack)

----------


## martinichiswawa

how are they marked on lazybot radar? as units or objects?  :Smile:

----------


## radarlove

A little promotion for my own tool... finds those onyx eggs/dark soils you are looking for;
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ing-1-a-4.html (RadarLove | RareSpotting & Object Tracking in 1)

----------


## Valcorb

EDIT: never mind, sorry for the thread bump.

----------

